# Christmas/ Holiday bonus what do you do?



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Party for the guys?
Dinner for the guys and significant other?
Gift cards/ how much?
Cash / how much?

I've done dinner before it was nice to get together outside work, but not sure this year.
I'm a small outfit and both my guys on tools are single, my office guy is my dad so dinner out with my wife, mom and dad, and my two workers just seems odd. Pretty sure both my guys would rather have the coin.

So I'm at gift card or cash and how to calculate how much?
One guy is a helper been with us 4 months? 
My Carpenter has been 3 years?

What's your op or what do you do for your guys


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Just hired my first guy this year. He's young and single. I'd go for something they would like. I'm think I'm going to do a gift card to gander mountain so that he can buy a gun. He's been talking about getting one.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Both get a weeks salary cash. No party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

No party. In my opinion. Spend about 50 hours a week with them. That's enough. 

I would skip the gift. Some will like and appreciate it. Others will not want it or already have one.

Gift card is good. Let's them decide. Cash is always good.

Keep in mind, whatever you do, it will be expected from now on. Not that that's a problem, but it's something to keep in mind. If you give $$$$ this year and next year you can only afford $, there will be some hard feelings. 

I give cash. As far as amount goes, that's up to you. I don't give everyone the same amount, just because of years of service.

All of my advice/opinion is based on past years. I've moved away from multiple employees.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Before, when it was 5 or 6 of us, we would all go out for a big breakfast and get hoodies and coats and a small bonus.

Now since its just me, Mario, and a new helper, I usually just give them a weeks salary, cash.

We eat together ALL the time, and I hadnt had time to order hoodies.

I also give Mario a weeks salary, the first week of July plus a bonus for every chimney we build.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We do a company dinner every year and have since we started. That's when Dad hands out bonus checks. It's usually a pretty substantial amount. I don't recall for sure, but I would say that in recent years, I've gotten about 3 weeks worth of pay as a bonus.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Home wood said:


> Party for the guys?
> Dinner for the guys and significant other?
> Gift cards/ how much?
> Cash / how much?
> ...


Pretty sure you'd probably pay for your wife, mom & dad for dinner anyway, and what are we talking about for the two guys for dinner , $50-$75? So take them out to dinner and give a little recognition of their contributions to the company AND then give them the cash in an envelope while mentioning to be opened in private... 

With two guys, you're right, they'd rather have cash... Most do... You can give whatever amount you want, but if you're giving the three year carpenter the equivalent of a weeks pay, divide that amount by 12, and give the guy with four weeks the four week equivalent... fair for their contribution that year...

Explain to the new guy how it works and that he has more to look forward next year... Cash works because then it's up to them how they spend it... a gift card to a particular store pigeon holes them...


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

we do a quarterly profit share, so for the holidays it is a dinner with some smaller gift cards


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

I always do a party. First I take my guys out for something fun, snowmobiling or something, thn we go out to dinner with there significant other. At dinner I give them a company sweater or coat with the company logo on it depending on how long they'd been with me. Also ill get them a small new tool for there bags, 30$ or so on the tool. Also everyone that's been with the company at least six months will get a 350$ Christmas bonus, if not they get 175$. Also with the bonus I take off 10 off with every day they miss and 40 for any no call no show, till 200$.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Last company I worked for was a party for worker and spouse, a bottle, a ham, and a weeks pay in cash. Jackets, hoodies, and a coat were given in season times. T-shirts and uniform shirts were always available.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

The boss usually gives out a bonus and takes us for dinner. The only year I didn't get a bonus was when the company was doing very badly.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have not done company shirts in many years. By the time I think of it, it is too late already. My go to has recently been a nice bonus and a Home Depot girt card. I will usually buy lunch also. Years ago, we used to go out for drinks and dinner, but never with spouses.


----------



## Joe Pro (Aug 14, 2016)

My lead who has been with me 8 years 6 weeks pay

my 2 year apprentice 2 weeks pay

my 4 year part time/full time guy who kind of makes his own hours 1 week pay

I'd rather give the money than have a party, everybody has family they don't spend enough time with. Maybe head out for a couple drinks/apps after work on Friday before x mas.

Wife got undercab lights shes been waiting 6 years for.:laughing:


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

We used to have a party at the shop. Guys would work 1/2 day. Come back for nice lunch. I'd buy enough presents for everyone. Most in the $20-$30 range and a few higher priced items like a cordless drill/driver or a TV. Everyone would get a raffle ticket and walk away with a present. We would pay everyone for a full day.

Now we just give everyone the whole day off with pay, no party. We offered this as an option a few years ago and the guys keep voting for it.

We give out bonus checks if the profit is there. Employees have received a bonus in 15 of the last 16 years.

On a good year, bonus is based on 1.5 weeks of max crew lead pay.
A good lead gets a bonus equal to 1.5 weeks.
A lead that needs to step it up gets 75% 
A guy in between lead and hand gets 75% 
A hand gets 50%
A new guy with more than 90 days but less than 1 year gets 25%
A new guy with less than 90 days gets 12.5%


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

*Xmas/ Holiday bonus what do you do?*

Mostly it's an extra day off and an additional weeks check. New people less than 6 months are a few hundred. Very new people probably a hundred bucks. We tried the party thing for a year or two and it always ends up awkward. Someone gets too wasted, or someone can't come or doesn't show. I never liked awkward parties. Heck most of them want their money so they can do the "daddy needs a drink, now lets go to the mall and play Santa for their kids" two days before Christmas. 

Now if we have a mid summer get-away and go deep sea fishing or something that's another story! EVERYONE SHOWS UP! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I have set a target of where things need to be prior to Christmas. If the target is hit the week is off and paid. If we miss the target its still a paid week, but we have to work. The target is always hit.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

in the ancient days we always tried to take 10 -14 days at the holidays.

just wasn;t worth trying to work......

at times we had to...

big party at my house...subs & crew got a c note, some more... 

and if there was snow to plow we worked Christmas & New Years....

at times with out a break....

and the plumbing service calls if there was a freeze....non stop...

but plowing or plumbing people generally treated us VERY WELL..:thumbsup:, booze, food & tips...:thumbsup:

nothing like being in a machine on Christmas or New Years Day....

or fixing leaks under a house while festivities were above you....


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Dinner with our significant others and discretionary bonuses based on employees performance and company profit.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

This year my Installers got Winter Jackets, Hats, Socks, Boots, Gloves and one weeks pay in cash.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

For those of you unsure as to what to get your guys...

Go ahead and send me what you think you may give them. I will rate it and let you know. :clap: Money always rates high. Good booze as well. A new work jacket is always appreciated. Sky's the limit. I won't judge.


----------

